# Vollsubtrahierer



## Susi123 (30. Mrz 2020)

Geben Sie eine logische Schaltung für einen Vollsubtrahierer an. Sie dürfen das nachfolgende Gatter
als Halbsubtrahierer verwenden:


Mein Lösungsansatz sieht folgendermaßen aus:


Wie bewertet ihr ihn oder was ist daran noch zu ändern?


----------



## kneitzel (30. Mrz 2020)

Was soll man dazu schreiben? Das ist ja ein Thema, das man auch ausführlich im Netz findet, z.B. unter https://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/de/kombinations/binarer-subtrahierer.html

Also die Frage nach der Bewertung oder so, ist für mich etwas unklar. Was für eine Unsicherheit gibt es bei Dir? Unsicher, ob das Ergebnis richtig ist? Du kannst zum einen mit Schaltplänen im Netz vergleichen als auch einfach nur über Wahrheitstabellen schauen, was raus kommt - da siehst Du dann ja, ob es richtig oder falsch ist ... (Beides ist auch auf der Webseite, die ich verlinkt habe, zu finden!)

Was etwas auffällt ist evtl.: Bei Schaltplänen ist B meist unten, d.h. 
- beim Vollsubtrahierer Eingang ist B unten (hast du)
- beim Vollsubtrahierer Ausgang ist B unten (ist bei dir oben)
- beim Halbstubtrahierer ist der B Ausgang unten (ist bei dir oben)

Da Ein- / Ausgänge beim Vollsubtrahierer beschriftet sind, ist das so dennoch richtig. Lediglich beim HS müsste man schauen, was die Vorgabe war. Und wenn Du die Ausgänge einer Schaltung beschriftest, dann steht dies in dem Kästchen. Du willst ja nicht die Leitung selbst beschriften sondern kennzeichnen, was bei HS wo raus kommt. Und das müsstest Du bei beiden HS machen.

Aber es gibt andere Forenteilnehmer, die das noch deutlich aktueller - das ist bei Wissen aus dem Vordiplom und das war deutlich vor 2000


----------



## Susi123 (30. Mrz 2020)

Genau mit der Seite habe ich es versucht zu lösen. Leider verstehe ich davon nur die Hälfte, da ich kein Informatik studiert habe, sondern dazu nur eine Lehrerfortbildung für die Grundschule besuche.
Du konntest mir aber schon bei vielem weiterhelfen und meine Unsicherheiten verwerfen.


----------



## mihe7 (31. Mrz 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Leider verstehe ich davon nur die Hälfte


Das wird das Problem Deiner Unsicherheit sein und an der Stelle solltest Du dann auch ansetzen. 

Du kannst Dein Verständnis auch mit einem Logiksimulator vertiefen. Hier mal zwei, die Google ausgespuckt hat:



			LogikSim
		

http://www.cburch.com/logisim/ (läuft unter Java)



Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Lehrerfortbildung für die Grundschule


Da können die Kleinen gerade mal die Uhr lesen aber so ein Volladdierer oder -subtrahierer muss schon sein


----------



## Xyz1 (31. Mrz 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Da können die Kleinen gerade mal die Uhr lesen aber so ein Volladdierer oder -subtrahierer muss schon sein


Stichwort: Digital Natives. Bald können die Kleinen besser die Uhr lesen als ihre Lehrer.  Meine Großeltern sind ja schon mächtig mit dem Smartphone überfordert. Zum Beispiel einen Anruf anzunehmen.


----------



## mihe7 (31. Mrz 2020)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Bald können die Kleinen besser die Uhr lesen als ihre Lehrer


Aber nur, wenn keine Zeiger dran sind.


----------



## Xyz1 (31. Mrz 2020)

Das Rahmenprogramm empirische Bildungsforschung - BMBF Empirische Bildungsforschung
					






					www.empirische-bildungsforschung-bmbf.de


----------



## Xyz1 (31. Mrz 2020)

Ach mihe7, jetzt ist zwar nicht die Zeit für Scherze, aber du weißt doch ,das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland.  Die Digitalisierung im Bildungsbereich ist "wichtig". Lehrerinnen und Lehrer müssen diese verstehen. Allgemein ist es so, dass in jedem pädagogischen Studium Lehrinhalte vorkommen, die niemals später in der Praxis angewandt werden. So stelle ich mir das auch bezüglich der Digitaltechnik in der Grundschule vor. Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das ein oder andere Einstein-Kind sich auch für zum Beispiel die "Polynomialzeitreduktion" in der Grundschule interessiert. Oder liege ich heute komplett daneben?


----------



## mihe7 (31. Mrz 2020)

Einstein-Kind?!? Für die 3. Klasse steht die Lösung von P=NP auf dem Lehrplan.


----------



## mihe7 (31. Mrz 2020)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Allgemein ist es so, dass in jedem pädagogischen Studium Lehrinhalte vorkommen, die niemals später in der Praxis angewandt werden.


Da kannst Du das pädagogisch aber streichen


----------



## Xyz1 (31. Mrz 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Einstein-Kind?!? Für die 3. Klasse steht die Lösung von P=NP auf dem Lehrplan.


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Ich frage mich selbst welchen Sinn die Fortbildung macht. Allerdings muss man sie besuchen, um den Grundschülern die ersten Schritte am PC im sogenannten Informatik-Unterricht vermitteln zu dürfen ;-) Habe mir das selbst etwas leichter vorgestellt. Am Ende steht eine Prüfung für mich an. Kein Wunder, wenn sich darauf Kollegen über 50 nicht mehr einlassen...


----------



## kneitzel (1. Apr 2020)

Ich finde es gut, dass Du das machst und ich hoffe, dass wir da halbwegs weiterhelfen konnten. Ansonsten immer nachfragen. Gerade wenn Du so einen Link schon durchgegangen bist und die Hälfte nicht verstanden hast: Da kann man durchaus das eine oder andere noch erklären. Da man ja nicht weiss, was jemand schon gemacht hat, ist eine erste Antwort öfters etwas kürzer und nur ein Link oder so. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass wir nicht auch Dinge im Detail erklären, wenn wir erkennen, wo die Wissenslücke ist. (Oder wir geben weitere Links ... das kann natürlich auch gut sein  )


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Danke für die zahlreichen, hilfreichen Antworten. Jetzt erscheint es mir auch etwas logischer und habe auf jeden Fall etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Apr 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich selbst welchen Sinn die Fortbildung macht. Allerdings muss man sie besuchen, um den Grundschülern die ersten Schritte am PC im sogenannten Informatik-Unterricht vermitteln zu dürfen ;-)


Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Es ist letztlich immer dasselbe: Ministerium bzw. eine vom Ministerium beauftrage Organisation denkt sich irgendeinen Unfug aus, den Lehrer und Schüler anschließend ausbaden dürfen. Und dazu dann noch diese Eltern... (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen)

Mein Post #4 sollte in die Richtung gehen, die @JustNobody in #13 geschrieben hat: wenn Du etwas in den Links nicht verstehst, finde ich es besser, inhaltlich nachzufragen als sich die Bewertung eines Ergebnis einzuholen. Lieber kurz die Grundlagen durchgehen als bei jedem Ergebnis unsicher zu sein, ob das so stimmen könnte. Und, wie geschrieben, so ein Logiksimulator kann beim Nachvollziehen durchaus helfen.


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Der Logiksimulator ist spitze!


----------



## mihe7 (1. Apr 2020)

Welchen von den beiden hast Du denn probiert?


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

LogicSim. Sehr intuitiv und mit Beispielen.


----------



## White_Fox (2. Apr 2020)

Mal eine Frage: Wie soll das dann in der Praxis aussehen, also wie sollt ihr den Zwergen dieses Thema nahebringen? Schnöde boolsche Algebra, bei der sich die Kinder fragen warum denn 1+1 = 0 ist (weil es ein Überlauf ist), oder wird das mit irgendwelchen abstrakten Beispielen auf Arbeitsblättern erklärt und die Kinder erfahren nie, wofür man den Kram mal wirklich brauchen kann?

Ich finde die Absicht, daß schon die Kleinsten sich die CPU für ihren Computer aus Elementarbauteilen zukünftig selber löten können, durchaus löblich, aber die Zeiten der Experimentierbaukästen mit Logikgattern sind vorbei, das gab es mal in den 80ern. (Das mal so als Anmerkung, wie lang die Leitung mancher Politiker so ist.)
Und selbst das war nicht mehr für Grundschüler.

Wie auch immer, jedenfalls viel Erfolg dir, Susi.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Apr 2020)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie soll das dann in der Praxis aussehen, also wie sollt ihr den Zwergen dieses Thema nahebringen?


Schätzungsweise gar nicht.


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Apr 2020)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie soll das dann in der Praxis aussehen, also wie sollt ihr den Zwergen dieses Thema nahebringen?





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Schätzungsweise gar nicht.


Das ist ja der Witz an der Sache. 

Im Mathe Unterricht (Klasse 11 bis 13) wird auch nix bewiesen, im Studium aber im erheblichen Umfang.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Schätzungsweise gar nicht.


Ja, wobei das Ziel hier wohl sein dürfte, dass die Lehrer ein tieferes Verständnis bekommen so dass die Inhalte, die vermittelt werden deutlich über das hinaus gehen als eben das, was gelehrt werden soll.



Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Im Mathe Unterricht (Klasse 11 bis 13) wird auch nix bewiesen, im Studium aber im erheblichen Umfang.



Also das kann ich jetzt eigentlich nicht glauben. Abitur muss das doch beinhalten. Also gewisse Dinge haben wir nicht nur im Unterricht hergeleitet sondern das waren teilweise auch Hausaufgaben, so dass man selbst mal etwas herleiten musste...

Aber wenn man Berichte von Hochschulen hört, dann scheint das durchaus ins Bild passen ...


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Apr 2020)

Ja es soll ein tieferes Verständnis entwickelt werden um den Kleinen die Basics vermitteln zu können. Nur ob ein Halb- und Vollsubtrahierer dazu gehört? I don't know.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Apr 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Ja, wobei das Ziel hier wohl sein dürfte, dass die Lehrer ein tieferes Verständnis bekommen so dass die Inhalte, die vermittelt werden deutlich über das hinaus gehen als eben das, was gelehrt werden soll.


Sicher, wobei man über das Ziel auch hinausschießen kann. Im Lehrplan der Grundschulen taucht zumindest in Bayern der Informatikunterricht noch nicht einmal auf. Was will man in der Grundschule erwarten? Dort könnte es z. B. darum gehen, die Kinder an den Umgang mit dem Rechner heranzuführen. Wenn nun vom Lehrer verlangt wird, sich mit den Schaltungen eines Rechenwerks auseinanderzusetzen, damit das Kind vor den Rechner gesetzt werden darf, um dort ein paar Programme zu bedienen, dann würde das wenigstens zur deutschen Bildungspolitik passen...


----------



## kneitzel (3. Apr 2020)

Wobei wir die Situation auch noch nicht im Detail betrachtet haben. 
- Es eine Lehrerfortbildung nur für Grundschullehrer? Mit welchem Ergebnis?

Wen es darum geht, Dinge sozusagen Nachzuholen, die man im Studium nicht hatte, dann sind die Studienpläne wichtig. Da könnte man z.B. mal auf https://www.lehramt-informatik.de/studieninteressierte/lehramtsstudium-informatik.html schauen. (Da geht es um Bayern - da mag es Abweichungen von Land zu Land geben ...)

Da sehe ich nichts von wegen Informatik für Grundschüler. Daher ist tatsächlich die Frage, was hier dann in der Fortbildung gemacht wird.

Zumal ja auch schon festgestellt wurde: Es geht nicht um einen Informatik Unterricht an Grundschulen - denn den gibt es als solches nicht. Somit geht es lediglich darum, den Computer oder allgemeiner IT-Geräte als Lehrmittel einzusetzen. Und dazu ist keine Befähigung zum Informatik Unterricht notwendig.

Daher wäre ich erst einmal am Gesamtbild interessiert, ehe ich irgendetwas urteile. Im Augenblick passen viele Dinge nicht zusammen. Ob hier über das Ziel hinaus geschossen wurde oder nicht kann zumindest ich ohne Details nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (3. Apr 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Ja, wobei das Ziel hier wohl sein dürfte, dass die Lehrer ein tieferes Verständnis bekommen so dass die Inhalte, die vermittelt werden deutlich über das hinaus gehen als eben das, was gelehrt werden soll.


Ich glaube auch, dass das, was wir hier im Thread bisher gesehen haben, nicht die Inhalte für die Schüler  sind, sondern dass erst einmal ein paar grundlegende Informatikkenntnisse bei den Lehrkräften geschaffen werde sollen.



mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Dort könnte es z. B. darum gehen, die Kinder an den Umgang mit dem Rechner heranzuführen.


Ich hoffe, es geht nachher nicht darum, in banale PC-Bedienung einzuführen. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Projekte wie AlgoKids schon einiges bringen können, um Fähigkeiten wie z.B. abstraktes Denken oder sprachliche Genauigkeit zu fördern. Da sehe ich heute enorme Defizite.


----------



## Xyz1 (3. Apr 2020)

Vielleicht will Susi uns ja verdummdeubeln, also für Blöd verkaufen...


----------



## mihe7 (3. Apr 2020)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht will Susi uns ja verdummdeubeln, also für Blöd verkaufen...


Das glaube ich kaum  Ich denke, da wird mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe, es geht nachher nicht darum, in banale PC-Bedienung einzuführen.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. wundern würde es mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## White_Fox (3. Apr 2020)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht will Susi uns ja verdummdeubeln, also für Blöd verkaufen...


Das glaube ich nicht. Aber ich kenne die Studieninhalte von Grundschullehramtsstudenten etwas...und man kann alles zu Recht befürchten.

Ich kenne ja beide Welten, Hardwarebau und Software, und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht, mit welchem tieferen Verständnis man Lehrer, allzumal Grundschule, hier ausstatten will. Um gewisse Dinge zu verstehen ist dieses Grundlagenwissen natürlich nötig, aber dieses Grundlagenwissen ist isoliert für sich relativ nutzlos. Um den Bogen zu für die Schule sinnvollen Inhalten zu schlagen ist noch weitaus mehr notwendig. Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß im Rahmen einer Lehrerfortbildung insgesamt überhaupt genug Zeit zur Verfügung steht um einen sinnvollen Kontext drumherum zu basteln.

Ich persönlich halte Informatik schon in der Grundschule für völligen Blödsinn, aber wenn man es unbedingt will, sollte man m.M.n. lieber die drei grundlegenen logischen Verknüpfungen erklären und die Kinder damit arbeiten lassen, damit sie ein Verständnis für Logik entwickeln.
Beispielsweise den Vorgang "Tee kochen" in einen Algorithmus zerlegen: Prüfe ob Teebeutel, Tasse und Wasser vorhanden sind, wenn nicht, breche ab, sonst fahre fort: Mache Wasser warm, wenn Wasser kocht wirf Tee und Wasser in die Tasse, ...

Dann könnten die Zwerge nach einem Schuljahr vielleicht ein Programm in Basic schreiben (sofern sie zur Einschulung zu einem brauchbaren Sprachgebrauch fähig sind, ist ja heute auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich).

Gut, vielleicht ist es gar nicht so verkehrt wenn der Lehrer halbwegs weiß was da unter der Haube passiert, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß die meisten davon schlicht überfordert sein werden, aber dann ist das Zeitverschwendung und man sollte es besser bleibenlassen. Logik, Stellenwertsysteme, Digitalelektronik, damit füllt man durchaus einen guten Teil eines ganzen Semesters in einschlägigen Ingenieurstudiengängen.


----------



## Susi123 (3. Apr 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht wie. Aber soll wohl wichtig für mein Grundwissen sein, um den Kindern beizubringen, wie und wo man Dateien abspeichern und wie man übliche Anwendungen wie Word, Excel, usw. nutzt ;-)
Wie ich aber das den Kindern beibringen soll, bleibt offen. Das muss ich mir dann selbst noch beibringen, bzw. Literatur dazu durchforsten. Da ist das Land mal wieder völlig ohne Konzept. Hauptsache eine verpflichtende Fortbildung auf hohem


----------



## White_Fox (3. Apr 2020)

Susi123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie. Aber soll wohl wichtig für mein Grundwissen sein, um den Kindern beizubringen, wie und wo man Dateien abspeichern und wie man übliche Anwendungen wie Word, Excel, usw. nutzt ;-)


Nun, da können wir vielleicht helfen, moment...


----------



## White_Fox (3. Apr 2020)

Ich weiß nicht welche der wichtigen Grundlagen in eurer Weiterbildung dran waren, aber hier mal ein grober Überblick um den Bogen von 0 und 1 zu PCs, auf denen Word und Excel läuft, zu schlagen.

Zunächst einmal: Computer benutzen intern ja das Binärsystem, ein Stellenwertsystem zur Basis zwei, während die meisten Menschen hierzulande dazu das Dezimalsystem (Stellensystem zur Basis 10) verwenden.

Ziffern im Dezimalsystem: 0; 1; 2; 3; 4; 5; 6; 7; 8; 9
Ziffern im Binärsystem: 0; 1

Will man im Dezimalsystem eine Zahl darstellen, die größer ist als die höchste Ziffer, so muß man eine weitere Stelle hinzufügen. So lassen sich mit zwei Stellen auch die Zahlen 10-99 darstellen. Ich weiß nicht ob das heute noch so ist, aber wir haben in Mathe in der, keine Ahnung, zweiten? dritten? Klasse ausführlich Tabellen gemacht mit Einser-, Zehner-, Hunderter- und Tausenderstellen, wo wir entsprechend Zahlen eingetragen haben.

Das Binärsystem funktioniert exakt genauso, nur daß es eben bloß zwei Ziffern gibt, eben 0 und 1. Das bedeutet: wenn man eine Zahl größer als 1 darstellen will, muß man eine weitere Stelle hinzufügen:

```
Dezimal | Binär
   0    |    0
   1    |    1
   2    |   10
   3    |   11
```

Das Binärsystem hat u.a. zwei entscheidende Vorteile:

Es läßt sich technisch leicht realisieren, in PCs und Smartphones z.B. durch 'Strom AN' und 'Strom AUS', es gab aber z.B. für militärische Zwecke auch die Variante 'Druckluft AN' und 'Druckluft AUS' um EMP-resistente Systeme zu bauen und manchmal benutzt man in elektrischen Systemen auch gerne 'Licht AN/AUS'. Grundsätzlich ist aber jede Signalform, die zwei deutlich unterscheidbare Zustände kennt, geeignet.
Alle mathematischen Berechnungen können auf Boolsche Algebra - also Logik - zurückgeführt werden, was zwar erstmal kompliziert klingt, praktisch aber deutlich einfacher umzusetzen ist.

Wie man sich die elektrische Realisierung von Logikschaltungen vorstellen kann, ist hier erklärt:





						Logik-Grundschaltungen — Grundwissen Elektronik
					






					www.grund-wissen.de
				





Eigentlich ist es ja ganz einfach:

Logisches UND:
Sind Schalter 1 UND Schalter 2 geschlossen, so leuchtet die Lampe








Logsiches ODER:
Sind Schalter 2 ODER Schalter 2 geschlossen, so leuchtet die Lampe







Logsiches EODER (auch XODER):
Sind Schalter 1 ODER Schalter 2, aber NICHT Schalter 1 UND Schalter 2, so leuchtet die Lampe




Zum Beispiel kannst du jetzt eine Ein-Bit-Addition (ein Bit entspricht einer Stelle in unserem binären Stellenwertsystem) ganz einfach durch ein EODER bauen:

```
Dezimal:
Ziffer 1 | Ziffer 2 | Addition:
    0    |     0    |   0
    0    |     1    |   1
    1    |     0    |   1
    1    |     1    |   2
    
Binär:
Ziffer 1 | Ziffer 2 | EODER
    0    |     0    |   0
    0    |     1    |   1
    1    |     0    |   1
    1    |     1    |   0   <-Hier würde ein Überlauf stattfinden, eine zweite Stelle muß her um das Ergebnis vollständig abzubilden
```

Einen Überlauf kannst du durch eine einfache UND-Operation herstellen. Ein Überlauf findet ja nur dann statt, wenn Ziffer 1 UND Ziffer 2 den Wert 1 haben. Das ist dasselbe wie wenn du im Dezimalsystem fünf mit fünf addierst - das kannst du auch nicht mehr mit einer Stelle abbilden.

Damit hast du jetzt einen 1-Bit-Addierer gebaut. Wenn du jetzt acht solcher 1-Bit-Addierer nebeneinander legst (und eines jeden Addierers an den einen Eingang des jeweils nächsten Addierers anschließt), dann kannst du auf acht Stellen damit rechnen. Du mußt die zwei zu addierenden Zahlen natürlich auch auf jeweils acht "Leitungen" an den Addierer heranführen, und das Ergebnis auf acht "Leitungen" entgegennehmen.
Acht Bit ergeben übrigens ein Byte.

Alle anderen Grundrechenarten kann man ebenso realisieren, sind aber komplizierter. Vielleicht hattet ihr das ja in der Weiterbildung bereits, vielleicht glaubst du es mir auch einfach. 

Jedenfalls kann man diesen Dingen jetzt viele tolle Sachen machen. Man kann solche Rechenmodule z.B. zu einem sog. Register zusammengießen. Damit hat man eine Speicherstelle geschaffen, die z.B. mit allen vier Grundrechenarten rechnen kann.

Wenn man noch ein Taktsignal zur Verfügung hat, so kann man z.B. auch Zeiten messen. Wenn dein Taktsignal 10 Takte pro Sekunde liefert und du bei jedem Takt auf ein solches Register 1 addierst, also Takte zählst, hast du z.B. eine Stoppuhr gebaut.
Klingt trivial, aber tatsächlich gibt es in so ziemlich jedem Rechner und Mikrocontroller (das sind die kleinen Computer die z.B. in Waschmaschinen verbaut sind, die meisten Nichteingeweihten aber nicht als Computer erkennen würden) eine Hardwareeinheit, die genau das macht. So etwas wird benutzt um z.B. zeitgesteuerte Funktionen auszulösen. Auch wenn es so aussieht, ein Computer macht nicht alles gleichzeitig, sondern nacheinander. Z.B. spielt er erst ein winziges Stückchen eines Youtubevideos, das im Hintergrund läuft, bereitet ein Datenpaket an das Javaforum vor, spielt wieder ein winziges Stückchen des Youtubevideos, sendet das Datenpaket, prüft ob Emails gekommen sind, spielt wieder ein winziges Stückchen des Youtubevideos, ...
Diese vielen unterschiedlichen Aufgaben nennt man übrigens "Thread", und ein solcher Timer wird genutzt um von einem Thread zum nächsten zu schalten.

Auch das addieren/subtrahieren von 1 kommt häufiger vor, als man zunächst vermuten würde. So häufig, daß es dafür einen eigenen Fachausdruck gibt: Inkrementieren/Dekrementieren. Und in so ziemlich jeder Programmiersprache gibt es dafür einen eigenen Befehl.
Ein Beispiel dafür: Daten werden ja nicht einfach nur gespeichert, sondern sie werden _irgendwo_ gespeichert. Wenn du in eine Bibliothek gehst und ein Buch haben willst, dann nutzt dir die Information, daß es das Buch gibt, nur wenig. Du willst wissen, in welcher Regalreihe es an welcher Position liegt, damit du es holen und ausleihen kannst.
Das gleiche Problem gibt es bei Datenspeichern auch, und deshalb werden Daten mit einer Adresse adressiert. Im Prinzip ist das auch nur eine Zahl. Wenn ein Speicherbaustein z.B. 256 Bytes an Speicher hat (soviel kann man mit acht Bit maximal adressieren), fragt man einfach, was an der Stelle 127 steht und der Speicherbaustein liefert das zurück was er im 128. Byte findet. Der Computer fängt immer an bei 0 zu zählen, deshalb steht das erste Byte an der Stelle 0, das zweite Byte an der Stelle 1, das 127. Byte an Stelle 128 und das letzte Byte an Stelle 255.
Will der Computer einen zusammenhängenden Speicherbereich einlesen, so fängt er bei der Startadresse an und inkrementiert diese Adresse nach jedem Einlesevorgang, bis er genug eingelesen hat.

Auch Farben am Monitor werden als Zahlen dargestellt: Jede Farbe besteht aus einem Anteil Rot, Grün und Blau.
Wenn man z.B. in Excel eine Schriftfarbe auswählt, dann gibt es diese Farbpalette:





Dort kann man die Rot-, Grün-, und Blauanteile des Farbtons einstellen, den man gerne haben möchte und - oh Wunder - die Farbanteile werden von 0 bis 255 zugemischt. Weil das exakt der Wertebereich ist, die ein einzelnes Byte annehmen kann. Der gesamte Farbton wird also in insgesamt drei Bytes abgespeichert.
Ein LED-Monitor z.B. hat auch drei LEDs für jedes Pixel, eine rote, eine grüne und eine blaue. Und aus diesem drei Bytes wird dann bestimmt, wie stark jede LED jeweils leuchten muß.

Auch Schriftzeichen werden eigentlich als Zahlen gespeichert. Dafür gibt es (u.a.) die sog. ASCII-Codetabelle.


			ascii-tabelle.de
		

In dieser Tabelle wird jedem Wert, den ein Byte annehmen kann, ein Buchstabe zugeordnet. Der Computer selber weiß nicht, ob das Byte 0b01110101 (binär für 117) ein Zeichen oder eine Zahl steht, aber das Programm, daß der Computer ausführt, weiß es.
Und auch da ist es nützlich, damit rechnen zu können. Z.B. steht der dezimale Wert 65 für das Zeichen 'A', dezimal 90 für 'Z'.
Wenn ein Byte jetzt größer oder gleich 65 UND kleiner oder gleich 90 ist, so handelt es sich um einen Großbuchstaben.
Addiert man jetzt einfach den konstanten Wert 32 auf jeden Großbuchstaben, so kann man diesen in den gleichen Kleinbuchstaben umwandeln.
So funktioniert die automatische Rechtschreibfehlerkorrektur.


So...ich hoffe es ist mir gelungen, so halbwegs die Ahnung eines Zusammenhangs zwischen Elementarlogik und ausgewachsener Software etwas darzustellen. Der Post ist sehr lang geworden, und was ich hier erzählt habe ist sehr grob vereinfacht und teilweise Stand der Technik aus den 70ern und 80ern. Aber das Thema ist halt äußerst umfangreich, teilweise wirklich schwierig, und wird schon seit Jahrzehnten von keinem einzelnen Menschen mehr vollständig überblickt.
Und es zeigt vielleicht auch, warum ich es blödsinnig finde, Grundschullehrern so etwas einzutrichtern und sie damit nachher auf die Kinder loszulassen, während elementare Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten in Mathe, Deutsch und Naturwissenschaften, die früher mal zu dieser Entwicklung geführt haben, vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Apr 2020)

@White_Fox schreibt mal eben den Grundkurs technische Informatik runter


----------

